# Eyeless Jig question



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I ordered some jigs online, and didn’t realize that they are eyeless. They are ball jigs with a hole through the center. I tried a Palomar knot, and everything seems right. Never used them, or even knew they existed. So, why don’t they have an eye, and anything I need to know about using them?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i think they are made to run the line thru the hole and tie to the shank of the hook... gives the jig mire action with subtle rod movement


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Mormyshka jigs sounds like. Russian or Swedish type. Those are meant to fish with a loose loop type know to give them a lot of movement I believe. Have a few myself but never used em.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

This is the proper knot to tie.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

That's it, looks like a snell knot not a loose loop, thanks


----------

